# Ever just have an off day?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I went up to Manning on Sunday to hit the slopes, and just couldn't get interested. I've had off days before where I couldn't make anything work; I've had crap days where the weather was just too cruddy; I've had bad days for any number of other reasons. But I've never had a day where, for no reason that I can see, I just didn't feel like it.

WTF? Is this an end-of-season thing? Or do I need an MRI?


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Where you alone or with friends?

Do you ride park? 

Because freeriding alone can get a little boring IMO.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

fredericp64 said:


> Where you alone or with friends?
> 
> Do you ride park?
> 
> Because freeriding alone can get a little boring IMO.


Fair points. I ride alone because my family are beginners and my friends don't ski any more. The park at Manning sucks to begin with and was closed for most of the day anyway. I guess maybe I was looking for a change of pace and none was available. Urgh.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

No offense because I have to be honest...

This thread makes me think you suck. I mean, "can't get interested" ???

What is your skill level? Did you start trying new tricks at least? If you knew everything to know in riding, maybe... but....?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

End of season sort of thing I think, when you are by yourself you don't really challenge yourself enough to stay interested..

try skiing sometime though, it should refresh your interest in a sport because you'll suck at it... unless you already ski; if so, my bad.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i know how you feel kinda of.. it couldve been cause i took a nasty spill early in the day and kinda hurt my head/neck, but for a majority of the day saturday i just wasnt feeling it.. i was having fun, but i didnt have my normal stoke level..


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

This. If more people had this ideology in everyday life the world would be totally different. 



Snowolf said:


> Really??????
> 
> Life is short, enjoy lots of activities; snowboarding is one of many!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i've have had "off runs" where i'm just ready to leave whenever


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Really??????
> 
> So because a guy just might not be into it that day it means he "sucks"????


Oh, most definitely.

I'm someone who not only appreciates what he is doing while he is doing it but realizes that he should be thankful for everything that he has been given to enable him to do it.

While he pines over having to be on the mountain snowboarding, I'm in an area where I can no longer ride. But beyond that, I also have a stress fracture in my fibula that is keeping me from skating and a few other things. He didn't say, for instance, "no matter how many times I tried a back 180, I kept catching an edge" or "no matter what I did today, I could not stop being cut off by retards." Or...



> it couldve been cause i took a nasty spill early in the day


He flat out said, "just couldn't get interested" and "for no reason that I can see, I just didn't feel like it." Yes, this sucks. And yes, I'm very happy I've never had one of THOSE days. 

Also never said that he sucks... I said it makes me think you suck and backed it up with questions to determine whether he sucked or not.

Am I the referenced "one trick pony"?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

why are you being so judgemental of him though?
i used to play paintball competitively..i was fucking NASTY. Fully sponsored, travelled the country, and i loved it with all my heart....but there were days that i showed up that i just didnt FEEL it. It happens..it doesnt mean he sucks at all. Sometimes you just dont feel it..it doesnt mean he doesnt appreciate that hes able to ride.

You're maybe not a one trick pony, but youre pretty closed minded


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow... closed-minded because I think this sucks?

Haha, no judging at all there, eh?

I can only understand this mentality if you've exhausted the efforts to make something enjoyable. He said he flat out was not interested. I'm not going to make him a cup of tea and hold his hand for that. I can't relate.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

no one asked you to hold his hand..or to relate. he posted the thread asking if anyone else ever felt that way..if you havent, then obviously this isnt the thread for you. damn dude.

and yes, if you dismiss something because you cant relate or dont get it, then you are closed minded.
im not judging..im calling it like i see it.

you think when a band is on tour, they get up every night for every show? i bet sometimes theyre tired and theyre just not into it, even if they love music with everything thay have in them.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

And as I said Donutz, no offense intended. It's just the way I feel about your day.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> Oh, most definitely.
> 
> I'm someone who not only appreciates what he is doing while he is doing it but realizes that he should be thankful for everything that he has been given to enable him to do it.
> 
> ...


you have a stress fracture in your fibular bone too? how did you get it? snowboarding?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I can understand having an 'off' day as in not being able to land anything... everyone has those. Its def easier to remain stoked when you ride with others rather than solo. It helps you see things and features you've been missing and pushes your boundaries (if they're more advanced of course).
I've had days where things have gone wrong, bringing the stoke level down but thats about it. Always happy to be on the hill.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

grafta said:


> Always happy to be on the hill.


Exactly... and Donutz didn't seem to be.

And yes, Taki, I think I did... it was the only activity I was engaged in at the time. I rode on it for a month and a half before it was diagnosed.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> Exactly... and Donutz didn't seem to be.


Yeah. For one day. For the first time in my life. It was kind of freaky.

And BTW, the reason you've been labelled "judgemental" is not so much because of your question, but because of your phrasing. "While he pines over having..." is judgemental, and prefacing your post with "no offence but..." doesn't get you a get-out-of-jail card.

That's just a bit of general advice. I'm not offended or butt-hurt by your posts. I've been attacked by BurtonAvenger -- you're going to have to rachet up your game WAY up to compete :laugh:


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Yeah. For one day. For the first time in my life. *It was kind of freaky.*
> 
> And BTW, the reason you've been labelled "judgemental" is not so much because of your question, but because of your phrasing. "While he pines over having..." is judgemental, and prefacing your post with "no offence but..." doesn't get you a get-out-of-jail card.
> 
> That's just a bit of general advice. I'm not offended or butt-hurt by your posts. I've been attacked by BurtonAvenger -- you're going to have to rachet up your game WAY up to compete :laugh:


This wasn't an attack at all. I left my response open-ended with legitimate questions. An attack would have done nothing of the sort.

The bold in your response is exactly why I responded with that. If I felt like this "for no apparent reason" I'd think I suck as well. I tell people I love that they suck when I think they suck, but I'm also someone who can continue the conversation afterward and offer a different perspective. 

I hope that never happens to you again because that would suck.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

When by myself jibbin this happens alot. Just wonder what the fucks the point. Sure it's still fun, but the stoke is just not there.

I've never had this feeling riding with people though cause you feed off each other.

Whats funny is when you get this feeling, dont go out for the rest of the season and the first nice day your out doing another sport(bmx for me.) You just cant wait to hop on the board again. It's bullshit.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> I hope that never happens to you again because that would suck.


Yeah, to be honest, part of my foul mood was discovering that Manning had closed the terrain park YET AGAIN! I think they have issues with their priorities  

I love Manning Park when it's operating at full wattage. It's a nice resort and never crowded (30-second lift lines, maximum!), with runs like Gully which is basically a long half-pipe with trees. But they're unpredictable. They'll close shit down just because someone had indigestion.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Funny, I just had this same feeling on Sunday. Yes I suck, but remember when you sucked you loved snowboarding, that's why you became better. The reason I wasn't feeling it was because we just had a great powder day the last time. This time, it was only one day after a decent snow, and it was super hard pack. And it sucked. After the first run, I felt like sitting it out until the snow softened up a bit. I was also thinking maybe my season was over (even though there is a lot of spring riding around here).

But I kept at it, and then the snow softened, and then we started to mess around more on the terrain features (again we suck, but that's when its the most fun isn't it, learning?).

That is on my local not so great mountain (bear mountain). But I'm going to Norcal so I may hit Tahoe, and may hit Mammoth, so I can get excited for those. Just not my local mountains, I might be done with them for the season.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Fair points. I ride alone because my family are beginners and my friends don't ski any more. The park at Manning sucks to begin with and was closed for most of the day anyway. I guess maybe I was looking for a change of pace and none was available. Urgh.


nah i feel the same way sometimes... but once i get out there... i shred! your probably depressed cause the season is basically over... dont worry, youll get back out there soon!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> Funny, I just had this same feeling on Sunday. Yes I suck, but remember when you sucked you loved snowboarding, that's why you became better. The reason I wasn't feeling it was because we just had a great powder day the last time. This time, it was only one day after a decent snow, and it was super hard pack. And it sucked. After the first run, I felt like sitting it out until the snow softened up a bit. I was also thinking maybe my season was over (even though there is a lot of spring riding around here).
> 
> But I kept at it, and then the snow softened, and then we started to mess around more on the terrain features (again we suck, but that's when its the most fun isn't it, learning?).
> 
> That is on my local not so great mountain (bear mountain). But I'm going to Norcal so I may hit Tahoe, and may hit Mammoth, so I can get excited for those. Just not my local mountains, I might be done with them for the season.


To be clear, I was not referring to Donutz's riding ability when I said that. I meant in general... hypothetical scenario: you go with a friend to the mountain and you want to ride all day but he says for no good reason he wants to leave after an hour. You then say "what? You want to leave the mountain for no good reason at all? You suck."

Hope that's not what everyone thought I meant.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Donutz said:


> I went up to Manning on Sunday to hit the slopes, and just couldn't get interested. I've had off days before where I couldn't make anything work; I've had crap days where the weather was just too cruddy; I've had bad days for any number of other reasons. But I've never had a day where, for no reason that I can see, I just didn't feel like it.
> 
> WTF? Is this an end-of-season thing? Or do I need an MRI?


I climb since '85 and sometimes feel the same way...at the climbing gym mostly, when I get outdoor generally I'm stocked.
That didn't happen with snowboarding yet..If I don't know what to do I change angles, ride switch, try to learn more stuff.
Keep it fresh! Any sport will get boring if you do it long enough. Take a break, Hike, write, or just take a nap and wait for the stoke to build.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I took one run totally fucking blind getting stuck in glop and got pissed off so said fuck it and drove back to anchorage and am at the Bush company looking at naked women.


Now theres a man who can turn lemons into lemonade. 

BTW, is the Bush company a strip club because it sounds like a strip club.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I got this feeling back in January when we had shit conditions, I think I was depressed though because I was in total snowboard mode and the weather was not cooperating. Conditions have been amazing lately so I haven't had that feeling, just exhaustion from riding every damn day


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Yes.... An opinion based on your posts. It seems snowboarding is your one and only "trick" and you can't relate to how somebody might dare to want to do something else. You jumped to a lot of fucking conclusions with no facts. Donutz never indicated that he didnt appreciate being able to ride or appreciate being on the mountain or being alive. All he said is that on that day he was not interested in riding. For that you said he sucks( yes, reread your fucking post; you clearly did say "you suck").
> 
> I have lots of days when I get up and decide that I would rather go rafting than snowboarding. It does not mean that I suck or don't appreciate having a great mountain like Hood in my back yard; it means I have a dynamic life with many interests and On any given day I might like doing thing better than another.
> 
> ...


You are clearly not the man (and I use that term loosely) for this position on this board.

You'll note that I never once used the abrasive tone that you are using. You'll also note that I I have at least second and third tricks... I can spell and understand the use of punctuation quite well. You'll understand (now) that Donutz and I are fine with our interaction and that though you became an administrator, you are still here to moderate... not instigate (which is what you are doing whether or not you admit it).

In bold you'll see that you provided a reason why you left the mountain (I've left in bad conditions as well), unlike Donutz who said "for no reason at all." I did not bash him. I said that what he was saying made me think he sucks. I left an open-ended discussion by asking him questions with hopes of understanding why someone could think this way.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

there has been too much crying lately


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

* ding ding ding*
And in the red corner from washington, Snow "the Admin" Wolf.
And in the blue corner from undecided, Music "the challenger" Moves.
We want a clean fight. No hitting below the belt, no rabbit punches.

Round 1 starts at the ring of the bell
"DING"
:laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Alaska bush country is a pretty well known strip joint up there. Dunno what going to a tittie bar has to do with being married or not. Married guys like to look at neked chicks too. Just cat fuck them or get a suck from them unless you have a funky relationship, I have met some that do ..... 

I would say bringing his wife/marriage into this discussion is below the belt....


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

itzzzberny said:


> * ding ding ding*
> And in the red corner from washington, Snow "the Admin" Wolf.
> And in the blue corner from undecided, Music "the challenger" Moves.
> We want a clean fight. No hitting below the belt, no rabbit punches.
> ...


That made me laugh because I've been playing Fight Night Champion lately.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Argo said:


> Just cat fuck them or get a suck from them


It took me about a minute to recognize that "cat" was a misspelling rather than something I'd never heard of but would like to know more about. 

Oh, and Music, you sir are a flaming douche.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Kesserendrel said:


> Oh, and Music, you sir are a flaming douche.


If you think that because of me posting that I think it sucks because someone "for no reason at all" just can't get into snowboarding on a snowboarding forum, then you sir are not a very intelligent life form.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Dude, don't overthink it. Go do something else and go snowboarding some other day. Normal slump as in any other sport.

[looking in urban dictionary for "cat fuck"]


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Actually I'm working on Master's degree #2, so try again. The OP just had a down day. If he started stringing together weeks where he wasn't into it, maybe then he'd need to start thinking about a new sport. If you can proclaim that you're equally stoked about every day on the mountain no matter the conditions, you need to be locked away in a padded room for a while.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> there has been too much crying lately


Agreed, and I'm done.

Again, for the third time Donutz, no offense intended. I've used no profanity, called no one names and respectfully said to Donutz three times that I meant no harm but the bandwagon keeps getting larger.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Kesserendrel said:


> Actually I'm working on Master's degree #2, so try again. The OP just had a down day. If he started stringing together weeks where he wasn't into it, maybe then he'd need to start thinking about a new sport. If you can proclaim that you're equally stoked about every day on the mountain no matter the conditions, you need to be locked away in a padded room for a while.


I admitted it in a response to Wolf and also stated that there was a reason... bad weather. Again, Donutz said "for no reason at all" and that's something that I've never experienced... thankfully, because it would suck.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> To be clear, I was not referring to Donutz's riding ability when I said that. I meant in general... hypothetical scenario: you go with a friend to the mountain and you want to ride all day but he says for no good reason he wants to leave after an hour. You then say "what? You want to leave the mountain for no good reason at all? You suck."
> 
> Hope that's not what everyone thought I meant.


Hell, I'll go along with that. I was not too happy with myself either! Thus the thread, wondering if this is at all normal.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Music Moves said:


> To be clear, I was not referring to Donutz's riding ability when I said that. I meant in general... hypothetical scenario: you go with a friend to the mountain and you want to ride all day but he says for no good reason he wants to leave after an hour. You then say "what? You want to leave the mountain for no good reason at all? You suck."
> 
> Hope that's not what everyone thought I meant.


Hmm, that is a different meaning then what I initially inferred. But since he was alone he doesnt' suck, in my opinion. If he was with a friend and made his buddy go home too, then yeah, he sucks :laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> so said fuck it and drove back to anchorage and am at the Bush company looking at naked women.


PODH!!!!!!!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok since everything is cleared up. Tell me more about this cat fucking


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Hell, I'll go along with that. I was not too happy with myself either! Thus the thread, wondering if this is at all normal.


Thanks, Donutz and though my wording may have sucked, I didn't mean any harm. I've never had anything like this happen on this board and I apologize that it turned your thread into this.

But as far as it being normal for me... it isn't. I always have some reason if I'm not as stoked as usual... weather, FALLS, crowds, something... let's hope it's a one time occurrence!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> You are clearly not the man (and I use that term loosely) for this position on this board.
> 
> You'll note that I never once used the abrasive tone that you are using.


To be fair, you didn't maybe _intend_ to use an abrasive tone. Actual results varied, though. I've been making a concerted effort to practice a little zen ever since I overreacted a couple of times back in Jan or so. But my first response (which I cancelled) was less, um, calm. (No, this isn't doctor's orders, people. I'm just trying to get over my usenet training).


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Well after reading last nights posts I can now say the season must be winding down for a lot of people :laugh: There is always hostility when seasons are winding down.

Snowolf: That sucks you paid to ride crap conditions, maybe it will change and become epic. I guess you are unable to do the north face with the sick chutes?


----------



## MittensAndBeer (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't be on it 100 percent of the time. But all that means is that its time to hit the bar!


----------

